# Gaper Skier vs Snowboarder



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

This is just for fun, and my first attempt. Let me know what you think.

Gaper Skier vs Snowboarder | Xtranormal


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Right on man! "You probably are, on the flats!" Ha!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Was this from a thread or did you just make up the dialogue?


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I just made up the dialogue, but it seems like everyone that knows how to ski or snowboard thinks they are badasses. Most of us that do it all the time are actually pretty humble about it, but I do get tired of hearing people brag about how good they are. It's so hard to just bite my lip and say nice things to people like that... I just made this to hopefully make people laugh. Thanks for watching!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

mhelm said:


> I just made up the dialogue, but it seems like everyone that knows how to ski or snowboard thinks they are badasses. Most of us that do it all the time are actually pretty humble about it, but I do get tired of hearing people brag about how good they are. It's so hard to just bite my lip and say nice things to people like that... I just made this to hopefully make people laugh. Thanks for watching!


But, I AM bad ass. We even hit the slopes together and you asked for my autograph. You were impressed that I could get on and off the lift w/o falling... most of the time.


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Laughed my ass off! Awesome! So true! I worked at a high end out door retail shop for many years. Sadly the owner of the shop was the dude in the blue shirt! 
Thanks for posting. 
Gaper,that rides.


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

Funny stuff, unfortunately i doubt I would enjoy a conversation with either one of those guys. I remember when I first used the term gaper, I was in fact a gaper. As was everyone at one point or another. We all were born gapers, some of us just out grew it. I also no longer understand why we would use a derogatory word to describe someone who is attempting to learn something that we our selves had to learn, and now love. I would call the guy in the blue shirt a douche bag. Funny stuff though, I definitely got a chuckel. Nice work.

It's all about beginners mind!!


----------

